# Media/broadcast jobs for foreigners in Thailand?



## DanNFLD

Hello,
I was wondering what the likelihood of a native English speaker foreigner landing a job in the news/broadcast industry of Thailand was? I hear it's very hard to get jobs outside of teaching English, and also read it's hard to find a good paying job. 

I've graduated a Film & Video Production program and have several years work experience with the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (our national news/broadcast channel) as a video editor/videographer, for both local and national broadcast.

Are there English-language channels that hire foreigners with broadcast training and experience? Is there any real demand, or is that reserved for locals who speak English?

Thailand is a very desirable destination for me, but if it's not meant to be it's not meant to be!

Thanks for any input. I checked the forum rules and FAQ before posting and thought it was ok, so I apologize in advance if I missed this answered in another thread!


----------



## DanNFLD

I've posted the same message in a few other of the country forums as well out of curiosity, I'm not a spammer


----------



## Oneman

Bad news --

Prohibited here for a foreigner to work in any job that a Thai person might be able to do.
"Might" do, not can do.
Your education-experience-skill matters not at all.
If a Thai person maybe, perhaps, might, be able to do the job, a foreigner can't be hired.

One exception is on-air talent where they want to see your white face.
It's a long line for a very few jobs like that.

In general, Thailand is an easy place for foreigners to spend money, but a terrible place to try to make money.

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## Mweiga

One clue to the current status on foreigners working for local radio stations might be that since the coup of a few months ago Pattaya's two well established and popular FM English language stations , which employed a number of foreigners, have disappeared from the airwaves - the frequencies are now occupied by Thai stations.


----------



## Oneman

Mweiga said:


> One clue to the current status on foreigners working for local radio stations ... Pattaya's two well established and popular FM English language stations , which employed a number of foreigners, have disappeared from the airwaves - the frequencies are now occupied by Thai stations.


Valuable observation.
Thank you, Mweiga.

-- Oneman


----------



## dhream

Hate to chime in like one of the mythical furies of antiquity, but, unless you are corporately 'invited' to Thailand, or are here to vacation, or retire (must be aged 50 or more) or here to learn the language (you are now tested to ensure you actually attend class!) or here to teach English (for a pittance that will barely pay for your beer) it's a pipe dream.

We oughta put a sticky thread up to this effect, because there are endless streams of young hopefuls asking here, and we have to repeat the sad dirge. 
There was a time when you could wing it with various scams, that all ended in August this year (2014) with new laws, that so far, are being enforced to the letter.

We also had a Rock station with western DJ's that closed right after the coup in Chiang Mai, you can bet they weren't 'real' jobs in the 'visa' sense of the word. Try Cambodia for work, come here for the RnR. Be happy.

As to local 'stardom' for ******, you also need to be pitch-perfect in Thai for any kind of work like that.


----------



## Oneman

dhream said:


> ... it's a pipe dream ... endless streams of young hopefuls asking here, and we have to repeat the sad dirge


If I could give 5 "likes" to the post above from "dhream", I would.

- Oneman


----------

